# 3-d shoots in West virginia



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

I am looking for some 3-d shoots in the West Virginia area. Thank You


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

Well where are you from and what area are you looking for. There are shoots/ranges/leagues in Lumberport, Huntington, Buckhannon, Morgantown, Parkersburg, and many more that I dont know about I'm sure.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

BK Artworks said:


> Well where are you from and what area are you looking for. There are shoots/ranges/leagues in Lumberport, Huntington, Buckhannon, Morgantown, Parkersburg, and many more that I dont know about I'm sure.


Is there one in Lumberport? May come down there to work at the power plant. May as well take my bow!:thumbs_up


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

go to 3dshoots.com and do a zip code search!


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

*3D in WV*

although 3dshoots.com is a good site many inthis area have not posted there schedules. There is a range with 20 targets still set in Mason Co. It is called turkey run archery. Blacks run in Wirt Co. has also set their range. I hope this helps.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

call Harold Cogar AT 304 622 8440 AFTER 6 AND BEFORE 9 He has a shop


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Beaver Creek*

Hey, come see us in Mason Co, we leave 30 targets out year round ( well 29, since someone stole our standing bear ). We're located on Rt. 35 between Point Pleasant & Winfield, just before the drag strip. PM me for more info...George


----------



## ashhopper (Dec 8, 2003)

We have a shoot at Leetown,WV, at the Jefferson Co. IWLA, located between Martinsburg & Charles Town. We start in Jan. & have 1 shoot a month thru Oct. A money shoot is scheduled for 7/16/06. Two classes,Open & Hunter. For information call Ray @ 304-229-3114.Next shoot is Feb.12.


----------



## sheets (Dec 26, 2004)

*3d*

I am opening one in Cottageville,near Ripley will be open first weekend in March..30 targets with some novelty shoots on weekends


----------

